# Charger details, Husky 3 Watt LED Spotlight



## Jaan (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone...I tried searching but I can find no info on the charger for these spotlights, and Home Depot must not carry them anymore. I've been to 3 and none have had them in stock.

I just need to know the charger details...basically voltage and polarity, so I can come up with another charger.

If anyone has a charger I would greatly appreciate you looking, thanks in advance! 

I found this light on top of my friends chimney (yup) and of course the charger wasn't there. After 2 months it's still charged and working.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 3, 2009)

Jaan said:


> I just need to know the charger details...basically voltage and polarity, so I can come up with another charger.


Worst case, it's unlikely to have had a smart charger. Take a voltmeter to the charging port, then put a power supply to match. Those plugs are one of a few standard sizes. If you charge at a low rate it'll work reasonably safely...but good luck getting real specs.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 3, 2009)

It's either going to be 12V or 6V and it's going to be a small battery so a charge rate of 300mAh would be fine.

Any hobby store or Radio Shack should carry one of these generic "wall wart" chargers. If you don't know how to check the voltage of your battery take it to Radio Shack and they'll usually check it for you. A hobby shop might do the same depending on how helpful they are.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 3, 2009)

the walmart around here carries those (has a cree, right?). You could go see if your walmart has 'em and see if you can see the power adapter...


----------



## GotMak (Dec 3, 2009)

EDIT: The adapter that came with mine has the following specs:

Model: FYB-001
Input: 120VAC 60Hz
Output: 7.5VDC 300MA

Positive in the center post, Negative on the outside

Mine also came with a 12V cable that plugs directly into the cigarette lighter/accessory outlet which does not step the voltage down - all it has on the inside is a fuse.

Yours should have a label on the back that gives battery and amperage - mine says 3.6 v, 400mAh.

I'm glad to hear yours still works after 2 months exposure to the elements - the manual that came with mine was very clear in that it is for "Dry Location Use ONLY"


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 4, 2009)

Last week my nearest Home Depot had them on sale for $10 light and charger. Regular price was marked down from $19.99 to $14.99. 

My charger has the same specs as GotMak's but the model is different (Charger model YH-U35075300D). I'm betting that they just have a big old box of 7.5 volt chargers back in the warehouse. Anything with the voltage and that current or above will suffice. 

Mine had the car charger too. The light won't run off the car charger. I think the instructions imply that bad things may happen if you try to use it while plugged in. 

If it still has a charge (stock is 3.6volt, 400 mah AA cordless phone battery) it may have belonged to one of us and they put Eneloops in it.


----------



## GotMak (Dec 4, 2009)

Pellidon - the way I read the manual is that you must not run off the AC charger, but you can run off the 12-volt adapter, either with or without a battery. I haven't tried it yet, though...


----------



## Jaan (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help everyone.


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 6, 2009)

GotMak, You are right. I read it wrong. It is worded kinda strange.


----------



## GotMak (Dec 6, 2009)

Agreed, wording is funky and could go either way.

I have some questions of my own on this one, so I started a separate thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3189365


----------

